# First Smoked Brisket



## jw (May 6, 2017)

This was my first attempt at smoked brisket, and my first attempt at smoking food period. 







My own thoughts:

1. Appearance: 10/10
2. Bark Texture: 10/10
3. Bark Taste: 9/10
4. Overall taste: 8.5/10
5. Doneness/Finish: 7/10

I am pretty pleased with the out come, considering it is my first attempt. I left it on a wee bit too long, so there are some tough spots. However, there are several delectable moist and burnt-ended delicious spots, too! Good smoke ring, for whatever that is worth. I would use a little less salt on the bark next time. I am mostly thankful that I didn't completely fail on my first try. 

(all the family that had it, liked it)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Logan (May 8, 2017)

Went straight for the brisket eh? 

It looks great. What was your done-ness test? Probing or temperature? Which smoker did you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 8, 2017)

Looks good! Here's a rub I use... I found it online several years ago and made some minor tweaks to round out the flavor profile.


5 T smoked paprika
2 ½ T coarse kosher salt
2 T garlic powder
2 T onion powder
1 T brown sugar
4 tsp coarse ground pepper
2 tsp chipotle chili powder
2 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp ground oregano
1 tsp cayenne pepper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (May 8, 2017)

Logan said:


> Went straight for the brisket eh?
> 
> It looks great. What was your done-ness test? Probing or temperature? Which smoker did you use?


Well, I am not down with smoke terminology just yet, but it was a little tough in some places (but not bad; I was well-pleased with the results). I took her off after she stalled on 196 for a little bit, then wrapped her in foil and let her rest for about 2.5 hours. The smoke range was between 215 and 260, but stayed under 240 most of the time. I used the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker. I am just thrilled I didn't completely ruin it!


----------



## jwithnell (May 8, 2017)

Woot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stope (May 8, 2017)

I just finished breakfast, but now all of a sudden i want lunch... Yumm... Well done friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 8, 2017)

Joshua said:


> Well, I am not down with smoke terminology just yet, but it was a little tough in some places (but not bad; I was well-pleased with the results). I took her off after she stalled on 196 for a little bit, then wrapped her in foil and let her rest for about 2.5 hours. The smoke range was between 215 and 260, but stayed under 240 most of the time. I used the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker. I am just thrilled I didn't completely ruin it!



As an FYI... At first I was skeptical, but now I'm a believer... when doing brisket, something remarkably wonderful happens when it is smoked to an internal temperature of 203° - not 202°, not 204°... 203°. Then take it off and (wrap it if it wasn't already wrapped) and place it in a clean/dry cooler and let it sit for at least an hour (I find 90 minutes to be perfect, but if I'm pressed for time, 60 minutes is fine). Succulent, every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 8, 2017)

203°, isn't that the average temperature on a summer day in Texas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 8, 2017)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> 203°, isn't that the average temperature on a summer day in Texas?



In the shade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (May 8, 2017)

Yah, Ben. That was similar to the Pastor's suggestion for the next attempt. Early summer, Lord willin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (May 9, 2017)

I'm big on wrapping tightly in foil to bring the meat close to temp during last part of cooking, then holding it for an hour or more before carving. 

Also, I've long been a traditionalist, using mesquite for western cuts, hickory for southern pork, but I've recently discovered pecan -- it creates an intense smoke. Haven't tried it on brisket yet.

I save and even freeze the meat drippings to make soups, gravy, demi-glace, etc.


----------



## Logan (May 9, 2017)

I've been using pecan on just about everything. Has a really pleasant smell and flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 9, 2017)

My favorite has been a combination of hickory and pecan. It is sublime.


----------



## jwithnell (May 9, 2017)

Oh, I bet that's good! Hickory is classic and always reminds me of camping in the southern Appalachians.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 10, 2017)

I was able to sample Josh's work the next day, as he brought the remnants to Lord's Day evening fellowship at the house. "Purdy good for a young'un".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cymro (May 10, 2017)

Never mind the smoking, that joint would cost a princely sum over here! So send a slice to us lamb eaters. But it looks delicious Josh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

